
Show HN: Python Requests wrapper to honor service rate limits - brettlangdon
https://github.com/nbrochu/requests-respectful
======
teapot01
Why not create this and pull it into the actual Requests Repo?

~~~
mnx
This depends on redis, and is not integral to typical requests usage. It's a
good fit for a separate package, not a feature.

